
Microsoft FY18 Q3 Earnings Report - myroon5
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Investor/earnings/FY-2018-Q3/press-release-webcast
======
myroon5
· Revenue was $26.8 billion and increased 16%

· Operating income was $8.3 billion and increased 23%

· Net income was $7.4 billion and increased 35%

· Diluted earnings per share was $0.95 and increased 36%

